# Southeast MI Ice Caution!!!



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I stick to National Weather Service.


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> I've settled on MSN's weather forecasts from their site, the hourly forecasts they have are dead on,, it's amazing.


Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

